# Ridge beam flat roof, remove center post



## ruben356 (Jul 12, 2021)

Hey all, i have a slightly pitched flat roof garage with multiple bays. I am looking to see if i can remove center support post in between a few of them to join 3 bays into one large garage. Not sure if this is ok to do. I can't seem to find many garages built this way online. Ridge beam divides each bay, with 10' rafters laying on top of the beams. I had some 3/4" thick steel plates cut to try and sister the beams and remove the metal post under it, but not sure if that will be ok to do. Looking to see how else i could possibly properly support the beams, spanning 3 bays wide.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

You should ask a structural engineer or a carpenter who is familiar with both span tables and any local bldg. codes that may apply.


----------



## ruben356 (Jul 12, 2021)

roofermann said:


> You should ask a structural engineer or a carpenter who is familiar with both span tables and any local bldg. codes that may apply.


Thanks, i have been DIY repairing the structure. I replaced the rubber membrane roof with metal roofing, replaced some wood rafters that were deteriorated, and slowly replacing doors. Was looking to keep on the DIY trend, but i want to make sure this is done correctly and secure, so i will look into possibly hiring someone for this portion.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

The engineer will charge you, the carpenter might accept a nice lunch for giving advice. YMMV.


----------

